# Umfrage



## der Trixxer (27. Dezember 2021)

Hallo, eine Frage an das Forum. Das es gerade in einem anderen Thread thematisiert wurde. Es wurde gesagt das hier im Forum nur eine Minderheit einen sauberen Bunnyhop kann. Ich wollte jetzt von euch wissen, ob ihr denkt das es besser ist einen Bunnyhop zu lernen wenn man Singletrails und auch Bikeparkstrecken fährt oder fahren will.


----------



## everywhere.local (27. Dezember 2021)

ergibt sich ein Nachteil daraus, einen Bunny Hop zu können?
Ich bezweifle, dass nur die Minderheit das kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (27. Dezember 2021)

Ich schrieb "einen sauberen BH beherrscht" ....einen kleinen Hopser werden die meisten hinbekommen.
Einen wirklich sauberen BH, den man sich dann in voller Fahrt bei einem größeren Baumstamm auch wirklich zutraut, werden viel weniger können.

Dass es besser ist, sämtliche Techniken zu beherrschen, steht außerdem außer Frage. Deshalb finde ich die gestellte Umfrage mit diesem Wortlaut für sinnlos. Ich sage auch, dass es besser ist, den BH zu können, trotzdem trau ich mir ihn nur bei kleinen Ästen zu und würde nicht behaupten, dass ich den BH sauber kann.


----------



## der Trixxer (27. Dezember 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich schrieb "einen sauberen BH beherrscht" ....einen kleinen Hopser werden die meisten hinbekommen.
> Einen wirklich sauberen BH, den man sich dann in voller Fahrt bei einem größeren Baumstamm auch wirklich zutraut, werden viel weniger können.
> 
> Dass es besser ist, sämtliche Techniken zu beherrschen, steht außerdem außer Frage. Deshalb finde ich die gestellte Umfrage mit diesem Wortlaut für sinnlos. Ich sage auch, dass es besser ist, den BH zu können, trotzdem trau ich mir ihn nur bei kleinen Ästen zu und würde nicht behaupten, dass ich den BH sauber kann.


Ich habe „sauberen“ eingefügt. Die Umfrage ist sinnlos? Für mich nicht, ich will mir einfach ein Bild machen wie das im Forum gesehen wird. Und wenn du es so genau nimmst, ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, daß man mit einem Bunnyhop über einen großen Baumstamm springen muss. Ich habe dafür plädiert das auch Anfänger zu Hause auf der Strasse einen kurzen Manual oder Bunnyhop lernen sollten. Da das die Technik fürs Singletrack fahren verbessert. Wie z.B. das überfahren eines Baumstamms in dem von mir verlinkten Video:


----------



## der Trixxer (27. Dezember 2021)

Auf Wunsch der von mir erwähnte Thread als Link:




__





						Fahrtechnik-Umstellung auf "moderne" Geo...
					

Nach über 30 Jahren MTB bin ich froh das wir uns  nicht mehr mit den superkurzen Rädern, schmalen Lenkern rumplagen müssen  Die Fahrtechnik/Haltung auf dem Rad hat sich bei mir schon verändert/angepasst   In meinen Augen hat sich an der Fahrtechnik nicht wirklich viel geändert, wie @Marc B es...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## ylfcm (27. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist sinnlos?


Ich glaube @scratch_a bezieht sich auf die konkrete Fragestellung der Umfrage, die das Ganze sinnlos erscheinen lässt.
"Ist es besser wenn man für Singletrails oder für Bikeparkstrecken einen Bunnyhop kann?" wird ja sicherlich jeder - auch Radfahrer, die keinen können oder sogar nicht-Radfahrer - mit "ja" beantworten.

Grundsätzlich redet ihr ein bisschen aneinander vorbei, obwohl ihr euch im Kern einig seid.

Zustimmung erntet ihr zumindest beide von mir. 
Ja, "auch Anfänger sollten zu Hause auf der Strasse einen kurzen Manual oder Bunnyhop lernen".
Ja, "die meisten fahren einfach nur rum und stören sich nicht daran keinen sauberen Bunnyhop zu können".


----------



## scratch_a (27. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich habe „sauberen“ eingefügt. Die Umfrage ist sinnlos? Für mich nicht, ich will mir einfach ein Bild machen wie das im Forum gesehen wird. Und wenn du es so genau nimmst, ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, daß man mit einem Bunnyhop über einen großen Baumstamm springen muss. Ich habe dafür plädiert das auch Anfänger zu Hause auf der Strasse einen kurzen Manual oder Bunnyhop lernen sollten. Da das die Technik fürs Singletrack fahren verbessert. Wie z.B. das überfahren eines Baumstamms in dem von mir verlinkten Video:



Mhh....zwar schon etwas älter, aber immerhin ein Vergleich: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-zur-notwendigkeit-von-fahrtechnik-auf-trails.701547/
Und auch interessant fand ich: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wer-kann-den-wheelie.136615/page-35

@ylfcm hat vollkommen recht, danke!


----------



## ylfcm (27. Dezember 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Ja, "die meisten fahren einfach nur rum und stören sich nicht daran keinen sauberen Bunnyhop zu können".


Repräsentativ is das sicherlich nicht, aber wenn ich so im Kopf überschlage, wie und mit wem ich 2021 radgefahren bin, komm ich auf ca. 20% die "saubere" Bunnyhops* können.
Das klingt mir aber alles etwas pauschal negativ, denn bei den 80% sind teils bessere Radfahrer dabei und - das Wichtigste! - (viel) weniger Spaß haben die auf jeden Fall nicht.

* ist aber sowieso ne schwierige Defintionssache. Hab jetzt mal wahllos für mich festgelegt: sauber = 30cm bei (fast) jedem Untergrund und egal ob 3km/h oder 30km/h


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (27. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir ist es eher Schweinehop, als Bunny Hop, aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## der Trixxer (27. Dezember 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> "Ist es besser wenn man für Singletrails oder für Bikeparkstrecken einen Bunnyhop kann?" wird ja sicherlich jeder - auch Radfahrer, die keinen können oder sogar nicht-Radfahrer - mit "ja" beantworten.


Ich wollte extra auch die einbeziehen die (noch) keinen Bunnyhop können. Ich wollte nicht nur die Biker ansprechen die einen Bunnyhop können, da ich glaube das die auch eher mit ja antworten. Ansonsten nehmt doch die Umfrage nicht so ernst, ich will hier nicht missionieren. Übt einfach in den Wintermonaten den Bunnyhop und ich bin glücklich 😜. Es schadet sicher nicht wenn ihr den könnt und ich glaube eben jeder hat davon nur Vorteile beim Singletrailen. Genauso wie die ein oder andere Trialtechnik um über kleine Baumstämme, kleine Felsen, oder über große Wurzeln rauf und runter zu Hoppen. Ich kann hohe Bunnyhops (könnt ihr in dem Foto in meinem Profil nachsehen), aber wenn ich im Gelände über Baumstämme muss, wende ich die Technik aus dem Video oben an, da sie viel einfacher und weniger gefährlich ist. Vor allem wenn das Absprunggelände etwas ruppiger ist. Auch für Anfänger ist das recht einfach zu erlernen, und eine gute Vorübung für den Bunnyhop.


----------



## Marc B (27. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe für JA gestimmt, weil kleine Bunny Hops einen mega wichtigen Einfluss auf Linienwahl und auch Fahrsicherheit haben (bspw. aus einer Erosionsrille raus hoppen etc.). In meinem aktuell gratis veröffentlichten Bunny Hop Lehrgang handeln die beiden letzten Lektions-Videos von diesem Thema:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (28. Dezember 2021)

Ab welcher Höhe in cm gilt denn ein BH als BH?

Absteigen und das Bike übber das Hindernis zu heben ist halt ein Flowkiller.

Und wenns eine Tanne ist, mit sämtlichen Ästen dran, gehts halt nicht, da hilft beim drüber kraxeln nur gutes sauberes fluchen.


----------



## DonArcturus (28. Dezember 2021)

ron101 schrieb:


> gutes sauberes fluchen


Oh, diese Technik beherrsche ich gut!  😆


----------



## der Trixxer (28. Dezember 2021)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ab welcher Höhe in cm gilt denn ein BH als BH?
> 
> Absteigen und das Bike übber das Hindernis zu heben ist halt ein Flowkiller.
> 
> Und wenns eine Tanne ist, mit sämtlichen Ästen dran, gehts halt nicht, da hilft beim drüber kraxeln nur gutes sauberes fluchen.


Höhe kann ich nicht sagen, aber man sollte vielleicht die Höhe haben um den kpl. Bewegungsablauf umzusetzen und eine saubere Landung einzuleiten. Damit meine ich mit beiden Rädern zumindest gleichzeitig aufzusetzen.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2021)

Schweinehop ist aber auch wichtig, und mit Flats eine Kunst. 

Natürlich ist Bunnyhop wichtig, auch wenn ich nur 20cm schaffe. Hilft beim Trailflow ungemein.


----------



## ylfcm (28. Dezember 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> auch wenn ich nur 20cm schaffe



Mehr braucht man ja auch fast nicht. Also wenn man immer und überall 20cm schafft eröffnet das einem schon ganz andere Wege.
Is ja wie beim Manual. Klar is das ein geiles Gefühl den halben Wald auf'm Hinterrad zu durchqueren, aber wenn man immer, überall und bei jeder Geschwindigkeit 1 Sekunde manual'n kann, hat man die effektive Nützlichkeit schon fast ausgereizt.


----------



## der Trixxer (28. Dezember 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Mehr braucht man ja auch fast nicht. Also wenn man immer und überall 20cm schafft eröffnet das einem schon ganz andere Wege.
> Is ja wie beim Manual. Klar is das ein geiles Gefühl den halben Wald auf'm Hinterrad zu durchqueren, aber wenn man immer, überall und bei jeder Geschwindigkeit 1 Sekunde manual'n kann, hat man die effektive Nützlichkeit schon fast ausgereizt.


Beim Manual reicht es mir auf dem MTB wenn ich 2-3 Bikelängen schaffe. Längere Manuals, ohne Bremse, habe ich abgeschrieben, und das als ehemaliger BMXer  . Wheelie kann ich seit Anfang der 80er, längere Manuals ohne Bremse nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich kann weder Manual noch Bunnyhop. Hab aber bisher weder das eine noch das andere echt gebraucht.
Baumstämme bis geschätzt ca. 15-17 cm komm ich gut drüber, wenn ich das VR anlupfe und mit HR drüberrolle (ohne Aufsetzen des 44er Kettenblatts meines 26" HT). Geht prima so, weil ich auch nicht der Schnellste auf den Trails bin. Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten würd ich den Bunnyhop üben, üben, üben.
Der Nutzen des Manual erschließt sich mir bisher nur für wasserscheue Biker bei Bachdurchfahrten, oder wann konkret brauchen den die Profis hier?


----------



## mad raven (28. Dezember 2021)

wichtig: sicher eröffnent einem viele neue Möglichkeiten
notwending: nicht unbedingt. viele kommt auch ohne weit und haben Spaß
wie hoch:  hängt davon ab... ein BH wo beide Räder noch drüber rollen ist sinnlos (aber vllt spassig) , ab einer gewissen höhe kann man dadurch den Flow besser erhalten und ab noch mehr Höhe können Hindernisse überwunden werden die nicht mehr überrolt werden können


rhnordpool schrieb:


> Der Nutzen des Manual erschließt sich mir bisher nur für wasserscheue Biker bei Bachdurchfahrten, oder wann konkret brauchen den die Profis hier?


ich beherrsche den Manual noch nicht so gut wie ich gerne möchte, aber am meisten Spaß macht es mir Wellen abzusurfen. Nutzen ka, aber ein riesen Spass Faktor.


----------



## der Trixxer (28. Dezember 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ich kann weder Manual noch Bunnyhop. Hab aber bisher weder das eine noch das andere echt gebraucht.
> Baumstämme bis geschätzt ca. 15-17 cm komm ich gut drüber, wenn ich das VR anlupfe und mit HR drüberrolle (ohne Aufsetzen des 44er Kettenblatts meines 26" HT). Geht prima so, weil ich auch nicht der Schnellste auf den Trails bin. Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten würd ich den Bunnyhop üben, üben, üben.
> Der Nutzen des Manual erschließt sich mir bisher nur für wasserscheue Biker bei Bachdurchfahrten, oder wann konkret brauchen den die Profis hier?


Kurze Manuals ist fürs Erste eine gute Vorübung für den Bunnyhop. Wenn man über etwas im Bunnyhop springen will kann man durch einen kurzen Manual den Abspung besser steuern (hinauszögern) damit die Weite passt. Manual nutze ich bei Drops und auch bei kleineren Stufen die man nicht abrollen kann, oder einfach nur um mein VR über Wurzeln oder auf Felsen zu Lüpfen. Oder auch mal wenn ein Graben oder eine Senke kommt, mit oder ohne Bach. Da bleibt man dann, gefühlt, mehr im Flow.


----------



## rhnordpool (28. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Kurze Manuals ist fürs Erste eine gute Vorübung für den Bunnyhop. Wenn man über etwas im Bunnyhop springen will kann man durch einen kurzen Manual den Abspung besser steuern (hinauszögern) damit die Weite passt. Manual nutze ich bei Drops und auch bei kleineren Stufen die man nicht abrollen kann, oder einfach nur um mein VR über Wurzeln oder auf Felsen zu Lüpfen. Oder auch mal wenn ein Graben oder eine Senke kommt, mit oder ohne Bach. Da bleibt man dann, gefühlt, mehr im Flow.


Macht Sinn.
Dann ist mein angelupftes VR, wenn ichs über nen 15 cm Baumstamm "lupfe" also quasi die Vorstufe zum Manual. Oder ein Minimanual.


----------



## der Trixxer (28. Dezember 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Macht Sinn.
> Dann ist mein angelupftes VR, wenn ichs über nen 15 cm Baumstamm "lupfe" also quasi die Vorstufe zum Manual. Oder ein Minimanual.


Auf jeden Fall. Und wenn du dir das Video oben anschaust und das VR oben auf den Baumstamm aufsetzt und dann noch lernst das HR hoch zu lupfen, dann macht es noch mehr Spass und du schaffst auch Baumstämme die man nicht überrollen kann. Der Bunnyhop ist dann auch nicht mehr weit.


----------



## der Trixxer (28. Dezember 2021)

Und wenn es dann alles klappt, dann gibts noch diese netten Trialtricks zum Lernen:


----------



## rhnordpool (28. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Und wenn es dann alles klappt, dann gibts noch diese netten Trialtricks zum Lernen:


Du überforderst mich. Bin nicht nur uralt sondern auch extrem trainingsfaul.


----------



## der Trixxer (28. Dezember 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Du überforderst mich. Bin nicht nur uralt sondern auch extrem trainingsfaul.


Entschuldige, bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste mit meinen 53. 🙏


----------



## Orby (28. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund warum ich die langen und flachen Geometrien nicht so mag und warum ich es für so wichtig halte Manual und Bunnyhop zu lernen, sind Trial Techniken die man auf Singlettrails anwenden kann. Bergauf oder Bergab. *Eine ganz simple Technik wie man über Baumstämme springen kann:*



Interessant wie sich diese Umfrage zwischenzeitlich von der Aussage hier unterscheidet.


----------



## Marc B (28. Dezember 2021)

Höhe ist bei Bunny Hops nicht entscheidend, es geht mehr um Technik und Timing. Sehr hohe Baumstämme sehe ich da auch kritisch, ich habe zwei mal schon gute Fahrer bei privaten Touren stürzen sehen, weil sie versucht haben einen sehr hohen Baumstamm zu überhoppen. Die Verletzungen war es nicht wert! Wenn man die Höhe steigern will, dann lieber mit etwas, das nachgibt zB. ein Schuhkarton oder ein Bunny-Hop-O-Meter oder Vergleichbares 

In meinen Video-Lektionen sind auch zwei Videos mit Beispielen, wo man Manuals im Trail und Bikepark einsetzen kann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (28. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Interessant wie sich diese Umfrage zwischenzeitlich von der Aussage hier unterscheidet.


Da kannst es nicht lassen, alle meine Posts zu hinterfragen und anzuweifeln, oder? Ich verstehe nicht was an meinen Aussagen schon wieder falsch ist, die spiegeln doch nur meine eigene subjektive Meinung wieder. Aber vielleicht schreibe ich auch ohne lange nachzudenken zu schnell meine Gedanken nieder. Und verstricke mich deshalb in Wiedersprüchen die du dann anscheinend meinst aufdecken zu müssen.

Wo siehst du hier Wiedersprüche zu der Aussage und was willst du damit be- oder nachweisen? Ich mag die langen Geometrien nicht, dazu stehe ich. Und zu meine Aussage dass man den Bunnyhop lernen sollte, steh ich auch noch. Und das ein Manual und ein Bunnyhop die Grundlage zu nützlichen Trialtechniken ist, was ist daran falsch? Und warum hast du das Video weggelassen auf den sich der von dir hervorgehobene (fettgedruckte) Satz bezieht? So ist es aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
Schreib einfach direkt was dich an mir stört.
Oder, warte, besser wäre es du lässt einfach meine Meinung stehen ohne sie dauernd zu hinterfragen und anzuzweifeln. 
Die Umfrage kann ja ruhig in eine andere Richtung laufen, ich wollte ja auch ehrliche Antwortren und eine Diskussion.


----------



## Orby (28. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Da kannst es nicht lassen, alle meine Posts zu hinterfragen und anzuweifeln, oder? Ich verstehe nicht was an meinen Aussagen schon wieder falsch ist, die spiegeln doch nur meine eigene subjektive Meinung wieder. Aber vielleicht schreibe ich auch ohne lange nachzudenken zu schnell meine Gedanken nieder. Und verstricke mich deshalb in Wiedersprüchen die du dann anscheinend meinst aufdecken zu müssen.


Ich glaube jeder hat seine subjektive Meinung und darf diese gerne haben solange sie anderen nicht schadet. Und ja für mich sind dort einige Widersprüche die für mich objektiv nicht zusammen passen.  

Wenn du Manual und Bunny Hop als wichtige Fahrtechnik siehst, OK. Eine Umfrage zu dieser Fahrtechnik in einem Forum wo Kavenz, Privateer, Atherton Bikes oder 1.000€ Bremsen gekauft werden, sehe ich etwas skeptisch. 



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Diese Technik kann auch schon von Anfängern geübt werden, auch wenn es am Anfang eher Äste sind oder Bordsteine. Auch hier hilft es die Grundtechnik des Bunnyhop zu beherrschen, auch wenn man nur 10cm schafft.
> Oder schon etwas schwieriger:


Aktuell erscheint es mir als würden einige hier die sich beteiligen und antworten eher bei 10-20cm Bunny besser Schweine Hop zu sein, obwohl sie langjährige Biker sind. 
Oder direkt gesagt, subjektiv scheinen einige erfahrene und langjährige Biker auf dem Level zu sein was für Anfänger nach deiner Definition gilt. 



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Bergauf oder Bergab. Eine ganz simple Technik wie man über Baumstämme springen kann:


Davon scheinen für mich subjektiv in diesem Thread auch erfahrene Biker entfernt zu sein. 



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Oder, warte, besser wäre es du lässt einfach meine Meinung stehen ohne sie dauernd zu hinterfragen und anzuzweifeln.
> Die Umfrage kann ja ruhig in eine andere Richtung laufen, ich wollte ja auch ehrliche Antwortren und eine Diskussion.


Du hast recht vermutlich ist es wirklich das beste. 
Ich wollte einfach für mich wissen wie ich deine Aussagen einschätzen kann. Da es für mich sehr viele Widersprüche sind auf die du nicht antworten kannst, willst oder die Lust dazu hast, werde ich da nicht weiter nachhaken und es einfach stehen lassen.


----------



## rhnordpool (28. Dezember 2021)

Mir scheint, irgendjemand hier im Fred schreibt an einer Doktorarbeit.  
War nicht gerade erst "Frieden auf Erden" angesagt?


----------



## specialized99 (28. Dezember 2021)

Etwas zu können ist eigentlich immer besser als es nicht zu können, deswegen muß man es ja nicht machen.
Und letztlich wie alle Threads zu Fahrtechnik und so viel zu uneindeutig um auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen.
Was ist eine Bikeparkstrecke? Der Bunnyhopimpuls bringt Kontrolle, Höhe und Weite bei Sprüngen  wenn man es kann. Kann einem wenn man zu langsam ist den Arsch retten. Ab wann kann man das? Wenn der Impuls überhaupt da ist oder wenn man damit eine bestimmte Weite/Höhe schafft?
Für Trails gilt das auch, wenn man Felsen oder Wurzeln überspringen kann ist das natürlich besser.


----------



## der Trixxer (28. Dezember 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich glaube jeder hat seine subjektive Meinung und darf diese gerne haben solange sie anderen nicht schadet. Und ja für mich sind dort einige Widersprüche die für mich objektiv nicht zusammen passen.
> 
> Wenn du Manual und Bunny Hop als wichtige Fahrtechnik siehst, OK. Eine Umfrage zu dieser Fahrtechnik in einem Forum wo Kavenz, Privateer, Atherton Bikes oder 1.000€ Bremsen gekauft werden, sehe ich etwas skeptisch.
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe dich nicht. Wo sind die Wiedersprüche und auf welche Fragen von dir habe ich nicht geantwortet und muss ich das?
Glaubst du ich kann keine Bunnyhops oder ich fahre nicht MTB oder was versuchst du mir nachzuweisen? Zähl die Wiedersprüche bitte mal auf, statt immer drum rum zu reden. Und warum nimmst du das alles so persönlich, warum ist es für dich so wichtig?
Ich habe keine Definition was für Anfänger gilt. Aber ich denke, immer noch, dass es auch für Anfänger gut ist den Bunnyhop zu lernen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Was ist den daran falsch? Ich zwing doch keinen dazu.
Du deutest an das eine subjektive Meinung anderen schadet, das möchte ich nicht so stehenlassen. Da bitte ich dich ganz höflich um eine Klarstellung ob du da meine meinst. Liest sich so. Und wenn ja, wie schadet meine Meinung anderen? Und um welches Statement geht es dir überhaupt?
Und die wichtigste Frage warum musst du immer wieder nachtreten mit deinen Andeutungen, ich denke das ist eigentlich für niemanden mehr interessant und absolut offtopic.
Warum sprichst du so abfällig über die Forums Mitglieder und welche Bikes sie fahren, du bist doch hier selber in fast jedem Thema präsent, und fährst selber mehrere Bikes. Können wir dann deinen Statements auch skeptisch gegenüberstehen?


----------



## Orby (28. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Du deutest an das eine subjektive Meinung anderen schadet, das möchte ich nicht so stehenlassen. Da bitte ich dich ganz höflich um eine Klarstellung ob du da meine meinst. Liest sich so. Und wenn ja, wie schadet meine Meinung anderen? Und um welches Statement geht es dir überhaup?





Orby schrieb:


> Ich glaube *jeder *hat seine subjektive Meinung und darf diese gerne haben solange sie anderen nicht schadet.


Diese ist nicht auf dich gerichtet sondern allgemein gehalten, der Bezug bestand von mir eher zu aktuellen Lage die jedoch nichts mit Biken zu tun hat. Sollte dies nicht klar verständlich gewesen sein, möchte ich dies hier mit klarstellen. 
Dies mache ich nicht wegen deine höfflichen Bitte, da dies irgendwie gar nicht passt zu deinen Kommunikation mit mir, sondern aus Anstand bevor etwas falsch verstanden wird. 

Zum Rest wurde bereits alles gesagt und ist wenig zielführend. Die Diskussion beruht auf Missverständnissen, aneinander vorbeigeredet oder Widersprüchen. Darfst dir selbst was aussuchen. 
Wie bereits geschrieben werde ich weiteres nachfragen unterlassen wovon wir beide profitieren werden.


----------



## Mimsey (30. Dezember 2021)

Bunny hops, aber selbstverständlich!
Hilft dem Flow ungemein und sieht cool aus, wenn du am Flussufer auf Bänke und so hüpfen kannst.


----------



## erborow (31. Dezember 2021)

bis vor ein paar Jahren war ja noch die vorherrschende Meinung, sowohl hier im Forum als auch bei den meisten Fahrtechnik Trainern, dass ein Bunnyhop ein Basisskill ist, den jeder Anfänger ausgiebig üben sollte. Teilweise noch bevor man richtig auf trails geht.
Das halte ich für falsch und mittlerweile hat sich diese Meinung auch geändert.
Der Bunnyhop ist schon eine vortgeschrittene technik, die viel an Bikegefühl und timing erfordert.
Die Anwendungen sind auch erst einmal begrenzt. Viele hier genannte punkt erreicht man auch sehr gut mit einem vernünftigen Schweinehop (Federung komprimieren und mit armen und beinen gleichzeitig abdrücken). Allerdings lässt sich diese Technik deutlich schneller so gut erlernen, dass man sie sicher anwenden kann. ein bunnyhop, der nur in einem von 2 Fällen klappt, ist hingegen recht sinnlos.
In einem 1 oder 2 tägigen Fahrtechnikkurs würde ich den BH zB. auch nicht behandeln. hier gibt es viele andere Themen, die wichtiger sind und sich schneller erlernen lassen.
Im bikepark kann man in der Regel auch die fortgeschrittenen strecken gut fahren ohne einen richtigen bunnyhop zu können.


----------



## mad raven (31. Dezember 2021)

ich finde es interessant dass der Schweinehop immer als Alternative zum Bunny Hop dargestellt wird. 
An stellen  wo ich mich mit dem BH unsicher fühle entlaste ich entweder das VR und halte einfach drauf. Mit genügend Federweg meist gut. Sobald das VR drüber ist und man dann den Körperschwerpunkt verschiebt und sich leicht macht folgt das HR problemlos, selbst mit einem HT.
Den Schweinehop habe ich ausser auf dem Parkplatz noch nie gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (31. Dezember 2021)

erborow schrieb:


> Im bikepark kann man in der Regel auch die fortgeschrittenen strecken gut fahren ohne einen richtigen bunnyhop zu können.


Kommt halt darauf an ob es eher Enduro (wie Reschen) oder klassische Bikepark Downhill Strecken sind. Bei Downhill Strecken für Fortgeschrittene gehe ich davon aus, dass es da auch einige Sprünge gibt. Da ich schon vor dem Mountainbiken den Bunnyhop konnte, finde ich es schwer zu beurteilen, wie man ohne Bunnyhop zu einer sauberen Sprungtechnik kommt. Ist das überhaupt möglich und kommt man da auch auf die richtige Höhe und Weite um die Landung zu erreichen? Ich denke ein aktives Abspringen mit der Bunnyhop Technik bringt die nötige Stabilität in den Sprung. Sonst kommt es zu diesen Fail Videos wo die Leute übers VR gehen, weil sie nicht gelernt haben beim Absprung das VR hochzuziehen.


----------



## der Trixxer (31. Dezember 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> ich finde es interessant dass der Schweinehop immer als Alternative zum Bunny Hop dargestellt wird.
> An stellen  wo ich mich mit dem BH unsicher fühle entlaste ich entweder das VR und halte einfach drauf. Mit genügend Federweg meist gut. Sobald das VR drüber ist und man dann den Körperschwerpunkt verschiebt und sich leicht macht folgt das HR problemlos, selbst mit einem HT.
> Den Schweinehop habe ich ausser auf dem Parkplatz noch nie gebraucht.


Na ja, bei einem größeren Drop kann man schon mit Komprimieren der Federwege abspringen, aber ist das dann ein Schweinehop? Ich hoffe nicht, da ich immer dachte ich mache diesen Schweinskram nicht  .


----------



## mad raven (31. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt möglich und kommt man da auch auf die richtige Höhe und Weite um die Landung zu erreichen? Ich denke ein aktives Abspringen mit der Bunnyhop Technik bringt die nötige Stabilität in den Sprung.


Bei war es andersherum: Erst Kicker Springen, dann Bunny Hop. Anfangs habe ich mich mit dem beidem schwer getan, beim BH teilweise immer noch wenn es um das passende Timing und den Abstand zum Hindernis bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten geht. 
Aber am meisten blockiert beim Springen hat mich die Ansage 'die Bewegung ist wie beim Bunny Hop'.  Richtig klick gemacht hat es nach vielen Runden auf dem Pumptrack nachdem ich plötzlich das Gefühl dafür hatte den Absprung zu pumpen. Im Nachhinein sehe ich die Analogie zum Bunny Hop,  aber wie gesagt, super hilfreich finde ich die nicht.



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Na ja, bei einem größeren Drop kann man schon mit Komprimieren der Federwege abspringen, aber ist das dann ein Schweinehop? Ich hoffe nicht, da ich immer dachte ich mache diesen Schweinskram nicht  .


Gerade wenn sie großer  sind floate da eher drüber Wenn es langsame Drops sind dann Fahrwerk komprimieren und  einen Mini-Manual vor der Kante. 
Ich habe auch den Großteil meiner Fahrtechnik auf einem HT gelernt, so viel mit Fahrwerk komprimieren ist das nicht


----------



## der Trixxer (31. Dezember 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> An stellen wo ich mich mit dem BH unsicher fühle entlaste ich entweder das VR und halte einfach drauf.


Wenn du einen Bunnyhop am Parkplatz kannst, kannst du ja zumindest das VR hochziehen. Das ist ja das was ich meine, ich denke nicht das man im ruppigen Gelände immer den BH einsetzten muss. Aber wenn man den BH und dadurch einen kurzen Manual auf der Strasse hinbekommt hilft das. Ein Beispiel ist auch ein Gegenanstieg auf einem Trail mit einer niedrigen Stufe (Wurzel, Stein, Holzbalken), da kommt man ja um das VR hochziehen und HR nachziehen, kleiner Hop oder nur Entlasten, nicht drumrum.


mad raven schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den Großteil meiner Fahrtechnik auf einem HT gelernt, so viel mit Fahrwerk komprimieren ist das nicht


Sicher kein Fehler. Ich habe es auf dem BMX gelernt und später auf meinem starren Mountainbike. Ich musste das mit dem Fully auch erst lernen mit der Federung Komprimieren, da ich mir erst 2009 mein erstes Fully gekauft habe. Vielleicht mache ich deswegen sehr selten den Schweinehop. Fahre auch nicht mit Klickies. Bei langsamen Drops setzte ich auch einen Mini Manual ein, mir wäre sonst die Gefahr zu groß das ich übers VR gehe.


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich gebe seit 2008 Fahrtechnikkurse und Bücher / Artikel dazu in Magazinen kenne ich seit den 90ern. Hm, dass der BH als Basic Skill dargestellt, kann ich da nicht bestätigen. Es wurde schon immer betont, dass man dafür viel üben muss und er ein fortgeschrittenes Manöver ist. Aber klar, für diese Diskussion müsste man erst die Definition von "Basic Skill" benennen 

Das Thema Definition von Begriffen ist da wieder so eine Sache - der Name "Schweinehop" soll ja dazu dienen, eine sehr ungünstige Art des Hoppens zu benennen, bei der man aus den Armen das Bike so hochreisst, anstatt auch richtig Abzuspringen aus den Beinen. Standard Hop ist neutraler und bedeutet dass man beide Räder gleichzeitig hoch holt. Die erreicht man viel durch Das Nutzen des Rebounds und einer zentralen Tiefhoch-Bewegung, natürlich kann man später das Bike noch ein wenig höher zu sich ziehen.


----------



## erborow (31. Dezember 2021)

also in einem anfänger Kurs den ich mal vor jahren gemacht habe, wurde der bunnyhop gleich anfang sehr ausgiebig geübt, in büchern die ich gelesen habe kam er auch immer recht weit vorne vor und Fahrtechnik Videos über den bunnyhop sind auch sehr beliebt.
Ich erinnere mich auch noch an threads hier im fahrtechnik forum, wo leute quasi gefragt haben "ich übe jetzt schon länger bunnyhops, wann kann ich mich jetzt mal an richtige Trails trauen"
Das es eine gewisse Darstellung und Wahrnehmung des BH als Basis Skill, den man beherrschen muss und ohne den man nicht wirklich weiter kommt (das wäre nämlich meine Definition von Basis Skill), gibt lässt sich nicht leugnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (31. Dezember 2021)

Ich denke (nur meine Meinung), dass man Singletrails auch ohne Bunnyhop fahren kann, aber wenn man ihn kann, geht es besser und bringt mehr Spass und Flow. Man erschrickt dann als Anfänger auch nicht so, wenn man unerwartet mal mit beiden Rädern abhebt. Ich bin überzeugt (nur meine Meinung), dass man zumindest lernen sollte das VR in die Luft zu bringen (kurzer Manual), um über kleine Hindernisse zu kommen, die zum Überollen nicht geeignet sind (vor allem bergauf). Langsame Drops lassen sich dann besser fahren.
Was man auch nicht vergessen darf ist, dass das Bunnyhop Training auch ein super Athletik Training ist. Wenn ich längere Zeit keinen BH gesprungen bin, merke ich, das die Kraft fehlt und dadurch auch die Höhe. Also für mich schadet Bunnyhop Training nicht, es kann einen nur vorwärts bringen, sowohl fahrtechnisch als auch krafttechnisch. Gerade bei langen flachen Bikes oder Ebikes braucht man viel Kraft.
Und wenn ihr fahrtechnisch noch weiter vorankommen wollt, geht mal Pumptrack fahren. Auch kein Basic Skill, aber für Anfänger geeignet, unheimlich anstrengend und die Pump- und Kurventechnik bringt euch auf den Trails und im Bikepark viel Spass und Gschwindigkeit. Auf geteerten Pumptracks kann man den ganzen Winter üben.
Wahrscheinlich liegt meine Priorität beim Mountainbiken eher auf Technik und Spass, da es bei mir bei jeder Sportart so ist. Sei es beim Skifahren, Biken oder Klettern (Bouldern). Reine Konditionssportarten, außer Bergsteigen, betreibe ich nicht, liegt auch an meinem Asthma,


----------



## specialized99 (31. Dezember 2021)

In einem Punkt muss ich dir widersprechen. BH , Manual usw. sind mehr Technik als Kraft. 
Mein Sohn konnte den BH schon besser als ich, als er nur halb so kräftig war .


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2021)

erborow schrieb:


> also in einem anfänger Kurs den ich mal vor jahren gemacht habe, wurde der bunnyhop gleich anfang sehr ausgiebig geübt, in büchern die ich gelesen habe kam er auch immer recht weit vorne vor und Fahrtechnik Videos über den bunnyhop sind auch sehr beliebt.
> Ich erinnere mich auch noch an threads hier im fahrtechnik forum, wo leute quasi gefragt haben "ich übe jetzt schon länger bunnyhops, wann kann ich mich jetzt mal an richtige Trails trauen"
> Das es eine gewisse Darstellung und Wahrnehmung des BH als Basis Skill, den man beherrschen muss und ohne den man nicht wirklich weiter kommt (das wäre nämlich meine Definition von Basis Skill), gibt lässt sich nicht leugnen.



Das liegt m.E. an der sagen wir mal "schwierigen Situation" was die Qualifikation der Coaches angeht. Denn durch eine Ausbildung oder Fortbilldungen qualifizierte Fahrtechnik-Coaches sind leider nicht der Standard. Es gibt viele Coaches komplett ohne Ausbildung etc. In den gängigen Ausbildungen ist der BH eins der am höchsten eingestuften Manöver / Skills in der Fahrtechnik-Pyramide.

Auch die Sache mit den "Bunny-Hop-Kursen" ist zu diesem Thema angehörig -  wer wirklich qualifiziert ist, würde keine Ausschreibungen machen, wo Erwartungen geweckt werden, man könne dieses Manöver an diesem Tag im Kurs erlernen. Wenn man Coachings zu diesem Thema macht, sollte man ehrlich und transparent sagen, dass diese nur Anstoß, Inspiration, Motivation inkl. Feedback zum aktuellen Stand sind.

Zum Thema Umlernprozesse habe ich eine Lektion im Gratis Online Lehrgang für Coaches gepackt:


----------



## Sespri (31. Dezember 2021)

Für 200mm Baumstämme habe ich 200mm Federweg - den Rest umfahre ich...


----------



## der Trixxer (31. Dezember 2021)

specialized99 schrieb:


> In einem Punkt muss ich dir widersprechen. BH , Manual usw. sind mehr Technik als Kraft.
> Mein Sohn konnte den BH schon besser als ich, als er nur halb so kräftig war .


Mit dem gleichen Bike? Und er war wahrscheinlich leichter. Also wenn ich 30min Bunnyhop trainiere, nach einer längeren Pause, habe ich am nächsten Tag einen Muskelkater und Rücken. Aber vielleicht habe ich eine zu kraftraubende Technik.


----------



## der Trixxer (31. Dezember 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das liegt m.E. an der sagen wir mal "schwierigen Situation" was die Qualifikation der Coaches angeht. Denn durch eine Ausbildung oder Fortbilldungen qualifizierte Fahrtechnik-Coaches sind leider nicht der Standard. Es gibt viele Coaches komplett ohne Ausbildung etc. In den gängigen Ausbildungen ist der BH eins der am höchsten eingestuften Manöver / Skills in der Fahrtechnik-Pyramide.
> 
> Auch die Sache mit den "Bunny-Hop-Kursen" ist zu diesem Thema angehörig -  wer wirklich qualifiziert ist, würde keine Ausschreibungen machen, wo Erwartungen geweckt werden, man könne dieses Manöver an diesem Tag im Kurs erlernen. Wenn man Coachings zu diesem Thema macht, sollte man ehrlich und transparent sagen, dass diese nur Anstoß, Inspiration, Motivation inkl. Feedback zum aktuellen Stand sind.
> 
> Zum Thema Umlernprozesse habe ich eine Lektion im Gratis Online Lehrgang für Coaches gepackt:


Ich denke für einen sauberen Bunnyhop muss man, je nach motorischen Fähigkeiten und Kraft, schon einige Wochen oder Monate üben. Bei Kindern geht es meist schneller, habe ich bei meinen eigenen Söhnen gesehen.


----------



## specialized99 (31. Dezember 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Mit dem gleichen Bike? Und er war wahrscheinlich leichter. Also wenn ich 30min Bunnyhop trainiere, nach einer längeren Pause, habe ich am nächsten Tag einen Muskelkater und Rücken. Aber vielleicht habe ich eine zu kraftraubende Technik.


Egal mit welchem Bike, selbst mit einem E-Bike. Der  BH ist mit dem Olly beim Skateboard vergleichbar, die Bewegungen müssen flüssig sein und das Timing muss stimmen.  Wenn man das mit Kraft macht verreist man bei Sprüngen auch schnell.


----------



## ylfcm (31. Dezember 2021)

Es ist - wie so vieles - Kraft und Technik/Timing gleichzeitig.
Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt kann man eins durchs andere ersetzen, aber für richtige Höhe brauch man beides.


----------



## specialized99 (31. Dezember 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Es ist - wie so vieles - Kraft und Technik/Timing gleichzeitig.
> Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt kann man eins durchs andere ersetzen, aber für richtige Höhe brauch man beides.


Ich wollte nicht den Eindruck erwecken es ging ganz ohne Kraft. Sonderlich anstrengend fand ich es aber nie. Ich habe wahrscheinlich zu viel Kraft und zu wenig Technik.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (31. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ein bunny hop in Kursen nicht zu den basic skills gehört, was ist dann ein basic skill? Rechts und links fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2021)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Wenn ein bunny hop in Kursen nicht zu den basic skills gehört, was ist dann ein basic skill? Rechts und links fahren?



Basics sind die existenziellen Skills, die Anfänger/innen lernen sollten und die bei manchen Fortgeschrittenen wichtig zur Überprüfung sind (da sich Viele selber begrenzen in ihrer fahrtechnischen Entwicklung, weil sie in einem Basic Skill Baustellen haben). Typische Basic Skills (Liste kann variieren):

Zentral im Bike stehen
Körper-Bike-Trennung
Sichere Brems-Fähigkeiten
Richtungswechsel / Kurven
Sicherheitsabstieg
Danach folgen Hindernis-Techniken, wie das Vorderrad Anlupfen


----------



## der Trixxer (31. Dezember 2021)

specialized99 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht den Eindruck erwecken es ging ganz ohne Kraft. Sonderlich anstrengend fand ich es aber nie. Ich habe wahrscheinlich zu viel Kraft und zu wenig Technik.


Für einen hohen Bunnyhop braucht es auch Kraft. Vor 13 Jahren hatte ich noch mehr davon.


----------



## mad raven (1. Januar 2022)

specialized99 schrieb:


> Egal mit welchem Bike, selbst mit einem E-Bike. Der  BH ist mit dem Olly beim Skateboard vergleichbar, die Bewegungen müssen flüssig sein und das Timing muss stimmen.  Wenn man das mit Kraft macht verreist man bei Sprüngen auch schnell.


Aber imho gerade am Anfang wenn man die Bewegung noch nicht flüssig kann oder nicht ordentlich macht ist es anstrengend. 



kingofthering schrieb:


> Wenn ein bunny hop in Kursen nicht zu den basic skills gehört, was ist dann ein basic skill? Rechts und links fahren?


Ja  hab den Fehler Mal gemacht bei einem Fahrtechnik Kurs. Wollte nicht zu einem über meinem Skill level gehen, war dann deutlich drunter


----------



## specialized99 (1. Januar 2022)

Wie schon geschrieben: Das ist individuell, ich habe eben lange Kilometer gefressen und noch andere Kraft und Konditionsfordernde Sportarten gemacht. 
Für mich war/ist das Erlernen der Bewegungsabläufe und im Bikepark die mentale Anstrengung immer die Herausforderung gewesen. Der Kopf will bei mir lange vor dem Körper nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (1. Januar 2022)

Was für ein Thema! Natürlich ist es gut, wenn man etwas kann, aber die Frage ist doch echt, mit Verlaub, saublöd! Dann Bunny Hop ist nicht definiert! Wie hoch soll er denn sein?!! 
1 Meter ist eines. 30 cm was anderes. Aber beide helfen natürlich, wenn es den Trail runtergeht. Je nachdem, was rumliegt, braucht es den einen oder anderen, früher oder später steigt aber so ziemlich jeder ab, wenn wir mal die Superfahrer außen vor lassen. Und auch jemand, der sich einen Bunny Hop nicht zutraut, kann trotzdem fahren, er oder sie muss halt dann öfter mal absteigen. Aber diese Umfrage ist echt Volltrash, was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Man merkt, dass es vielen langweilig ist. Statt radeln werden jetzt Probleme entworfen. Die es gar nicht gibt.


----------



## der Trixxer (2. Januar 2022)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Was für ein Thema! Natürlich ist es gut, wenn man etwas kann, aber die Frage ist doch echt, mit Verlaub, saublöd! Dann Bunny Hop ist nicht definiert! Wie hoch soll er denn sein?!!
> 1 Meter ist eines. 30 cm was anderes. Aber beide helfen natürlich, wenn es den Trail runtergeht. Je nachdem, was rumliegt, braucht es den einen oder anderen, früher oder später steigt aber so ziemlich jeder ab, wenn wir mal die Superfahrer außen vor lassen. Und auch jemand, der sich einen Bunny Hop nicht zutraut, kann trotzdem fahren, er oder sie muss halt dann öfter mal absteigen. Aber diese Umfrage ist echt Volltrash, was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Man merkt, dass es vielen langweilig ist. Statt radeln werden jetzt Probleme entworfen. Die es gar nicht gibt.


Ich habe hier kein Problem entworfen denn ich sehe es nicht als Problem. Mich hat es einfach interessiert, weil ich mir überlegt habe, angeregt von einer Diskussion in einem anderen Thema, ob ich den Bunnyhop übern Winter meiner Frau beibringen soll. Ich konnte den BH schon vorm Mountainbiken (BMX) und hab da anscheinend keine objektive Meinung. Ich persönlich finde den Bunnyhop für Singletrails und Bikepark sehr wichtig. Unabhängig von der Höhe. Auch ein niedriger Bunnyhop kann einen weiterbringen.
Du kannst ja einfach mit Nein oder sch…egal anworten oder wenn du es saublöd findest einfach nicht mitmachen. Zwingt dich Keiner. Aber warum bist du so aggressiv und beleidigend? Das brauchts hier im Forum doch eigentlich nicht. Das Thema scheint für einige im Forum ein rotes Tuch zu sein, oder habe ich dir persönlich was getan? Außer deine Zeit gestohlen zu haben, weil du antworten musstest obwohl es „Volltrash“ ist.
Du hast recht, mir war gerade langweilig, und hier im Forum gibt es viele Themen, die es eigentlich nicht braucht oder die ausgelutscht sind. Wie z.B. die Frage „welchen Reifen soll ich fahren?“,  aber dennoch lese ich gerne mit, wenn ich nichts besseres zu tun habe.


----------



## specialized99 (2. Januar 2022)

Wenn deine Frau da Lust zu hat mach es. Kann auf keinen Fall schaden.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (2. Januar 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Mich hat es einfach interessiert, weil ich mir überlegt habe, angeregt von einer Diskussion in einem anderen Thema, ob ich den Bunnyhop übern Winter meiner Frau beibringen soll. Ich konnte den BH schon vorm Mountainbiken (BMX) und hab da anscheinend keine objektive Meinung.


Ich verstehe Deine Idee durchaus, aber das Problem ist eben, dass nicht nur Du keine Objektive Meinung zu dem Thema hast, sondern dass es diese nicht geben kann. 
Denn ein Bunny Hop über einen 5 cm hohen Ast ist was anderes als der über einen 50 cm hohen Baumstamm.


der Trixxer schrieb:


> Du kannst ja einfach mit Nein oder sch…egal anworten oder wenn du es saublöd findest einfach nicht mitmachen.


Ich habe durchaus mit der von Dir genannten Option geantwortet. Und ich darf durchaus schreiben, was ich von dem Thema halte, denke ich. 


der Trixxer schrieb:


> Zwingt dich Keiner. Aber warum bist du so aggressiv und beleidigend?


Wieso bist Du beleidigt, wenn ich sage, dass das Thema beknackt ist? Ich habe ja schließlich nicht geschrieben, dass es der TE wäre und hatte dies auch nicht im Sinn. Aber BH kann man einfach nicht so banal angehen, weil es eben, wie oben genannt, auf viele Variablen ankommt.
Ich denke, dass Du das Thema nicht minimal durchdacht hast


der Trixxer schrieb:


> ob ich den Bunnyhop übern Winter meiner Frau beibringen soll.


Das zeugt auch davon, wie wenig Bunny Hop bei Dir durchdacht ist. So was kann man einem anderen nicht "beibringen". Man kann ihn/Sie maximal dazu ermutigen, es zu versuchen und die grundsätzliche Technik erklären. Aber dann, ob es sinnvoll ist, hängt immer davon, inwieweit es für den Fahrer umsetzbar ist. Denn jeder von uns hat ein Limit, wo er in Panik gerät. Das kann man daher auch nicht als nützlich oder unnütz definieren. Vermutlich ist es besser für Deine Frau, wenn Du ihr beibringt, wie man Schrecken überwindet und dem Bike vertrauen kann, Stichwort wer bremst verliert. 


der Trixxer schrieb:


> Außer deine Zeit gestohlen zu haben, weil du antworten musstest obwohl es „Volltrash“ ist.


Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass mir Zeit gestohlen wurde, wohlweislich aber, dass das Thema Trash ist, ja. Denn es ist absurd, sich auf einen Bunny Hop zu fixieren und dann zu glauben, dass man damit einen Vorteil hat, ohne die ganzen anderen Umstände in Betracht zu ziehen. Ums klar zu machen worauf ich hinaus will: wenn einer in der Ebene mittels Bunny Hop über ein 10 cm hohes Hindernis springen kann und dann beim ersten Trail sofort in Panik gerät, weil es zu steil ist, hilft ihm sein Bunny Hop gar nichts. Da hilft es mehr zu lernen, wie man richtig bremst und einfach mit leichter Überforderung, so dass man es grad noch schafft, die eigenen Fähigkeiten langsam zu steigern.


----------



## specialized99 (2. Januar 2022)

Etwas zu üben kann einen doch nur weiterbringen. Ob man das jetzt mit beibringen 100% korrekt betitelt ,wenn man jemanden etwas zeigt und dabei unterstützt, ist doch völlig egal 
Und natürlich sind die Grenzen wann man etwas kann fließend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (2. Januar 2022)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Deine Idee durchaus, aber das Problem ist eben, dass nicht nur Du keine Objektive Meinung zu dem Thema hast, sondern dass es diese nicht geben kann.
> Denn ein Bunny Hop über einen 5 cm hohen Ast ist was anderes als der über einen 50 cm hohen Baumstamm.


Wenn einer den Bunnyhop erst mit dem MTB lernt kann er sicher objektiver beurteilen ob es ihm auf Singletrails was gebracht hat, als ich, der ihn schon vor dem MTBiken konnte. Den Bunnyhop nutzt man doch nicht nur um über Baumstämme zu springen, in einem gepflegtem Bikepark sollte man das auch nicht müssen. Mache ich auch selten. Man kann z. B. aus einer Wasserrinne raus- oder diese überspringen. Am Ende einer Holzbrücke (Northshore) über die sich eingefahrenen mit Wasser gefüllten Senken springen. Mehrere Wurzeln überspringen. Führt alles zu mehr Flow auf dem Trail. Das geht wahrscheinlich alles mit nem “Schweinehop“ auch, aber ohne Klickies finde ich den nicht so toll.


Zucchi schrieb:


> Das zeugt auch davon, wie wenig Bunny Hop bei Dir durchdacht ist. So was kann man einem anderen nicht "beibringen". Man kann ihn/Sie maximal dazu ermutigen, es zu versuchen und die grundsätzliche Technik erklären. Aber dann, ob es sinnvoll ist, hängt immer davon, inwieweit es für den Fahrer umsetzbar ist. Denn jeder von uns hat ein Limit, wo er in Panik gerät. Das kann man daher auch nicht als nützlich oder unnütz definieren. Vermutlich ist es besser für Deine Frau, wenn Du ihr beibringt, wie man Schrecken überwindet und dem Bike vertrauen kann, Stichwort wer bremst verliert.


Ich weis nicht, ich denke schon das ich meinen zwei Söhnen, als sie mit dem BMX angefangen haben, den Bunnyhop beigebracht habe. Und das war deutlich effektiver und schneller, als sich Bilder und Videos anzusehen und alleine zu üben. Eine Frage, kannst du einen Bunnyhop und wenn ja, hast du dir den selber beigebracht ohne das es dir jemand gezeigt hat wie er geht?
Du hast ein falsches Bild von meiner Frau, die fährt Singletrails bis S2 flüssig, blaue Strecken im Bikepark und hat auch keine Angst beim Biken. Und wenn es mal schwieriger wird, auch kein Problem, dann wird halt kurz geschoben. Aber trotzdem könnte der Bunnyhop sie vielleicht weiter bringen oder auch nicht. Das wollte ich hinterfragen.


Zucchi schrieb:


> Wieso bist Du beleidigt, wenn ich sage, dass das Thema beknackt ist? Ich habe ja schließlich nicht geschrieben, dass es der TE wäre und hatte dies auch nicht im Sinn. Aber BH kann man einfach nicht so banal angehen, weil es eben, wie oben genannt, auf viele Variablen ankommt.
> Ich denke, dass Du das Thema nicht minimal durchdacht hast


Ich bin nicht beleidigt, aber deine Wortwahl finde ich unpassend. Wie würdest du die Frage stellen, wenn du wissen wolltest wie andere über den Sinn und Nutzen des Bunnyhops beim Singletrailen denken?
So „saublöd“ war meine Frage für mich nicht, denn es kam hier schon einiges an sinnvollen Input. Auch von dir.


----------



## erborow (2. Januar 2022)

die ausgangsfrage ist natürlich "saublöd", weil es ohne zweifel besser ist etwas zu können, als es nicht zu können.
zu Kernfrage kann ich ebenfalls sagen, dass es nicht schaden kann, deiner Frau den Bunny Hop beizubringen und gemeinsam zu üben. Gerade jetzt im Winter kann ich mir so etwas gut vorstellen. Wenn es eh nass und früh dunkel ist kann man sicherlich gut mal ab und zu eine halbe stunde mit "parkplatz" übungen verbringen. beibringen bedeutet natürlich immer erklären und dann wiederholt üben. Lieber in kleinen häppchen (2 mal die Woche eine halbe stunde) als versuchen etwas zu erzwingen. Aber das ist ziemlich trivial und gilt für nahezu jede fähigkeit.

Auf der anderen Seite würde ich mich nicht zu sehr auf den BH versteifen. Fahren und Spaß dabei haben ist immer das Wichtigste beim MTB und das geht auch ohne Bunny Hop sehr gut.


----------



## der Trixxer (2. Januar 2022)

erborow schrieb:


> die ausgangsfrage ist natürlich "saublöd", weil es ohne zweifel besser ist etwas zu können, als es nicht zu können.
> zu Kernfrage kann ich ebenfalls sagen, dass es nicht schaden kann, deiner Frau den Bunny Hop beizubringen und gemeinsam zu üben. Gerade jetzt im Winter kann ich mir so etwas gut vorstellen. Wenn es eh nass und früh dunkel ist kann man sicherlich gut mal ab und zu eine halbe stunde mit "parkplatz" übungen verbringen. beibringen bedeutet natürlich immer erklären und dann wiederholt üben. Lieber in kleinen häppchen (2 mal die Woche eine halbe stunde) als versuchen etwas zu erzwingen. Aber das ist ziemlich trivial und gilt für nahezu jede fähigkeit.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite würde ich mich nicht zu sehr auf den BH versteifen. Fahren und Spaß dabei haben ist immer das Wichtigste beim MTB und das geht auch ohne Bunny Hop sehr gut.


Ja das stimmt, Spass und Flow beim MTB geht auch ohne Bunnyhop. Und wir hatten die letzte 3 Jahre jede Menge davon bei unseren Urlauben.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (2. Januar 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Du hast ein falsches Bild von meiner Frau, die fährt Singletrails bis S2 flüssig, blaue Strecken im Bikepark und hat auch keine Angst beim Biken


Ich habe gar kein Bild von Deiner Frau. Es ging mir lediglich ums Prinzip, worauf ich hinaus wollte.


der Trixxer schrieb:


> Wie würdest du die Frage stellen, wenn du wissen wolltest wie andere über den Sinn und Nutzen des Bunnyhops beim Singletrailen denken?


Ich würde die Frage nicht stellen, weil es dermaßen klar ist, dass jede Fähigkeit an Fahrtechnik, inclusive Bunny Hop von Vorteil ist. Nicht nur beim Singletrail sondern auch auf dem Waldweg.
Und ich fand es halt seltsam, dass Du Dich über den Bunny Hop fragst. Das kam mir irgendwie so vor, wie wenn Du das ganze übersehen würdest und Dich an einer einzelnen Fähigkeit aufhängen wolltest.


----------



## mad raven (2. Januar 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> ie würdest du die Frage stellen, wenn du wissen wolltest wie andere über den Sinn und Nutzen des Bunnyhops beim Singletrailen denken?


Eine Variante wäre z.b.:
Ist es auf (anspruchsvollen) Singeltrails oder im Bikepark notwendig den Bunny Hop sicher zu beherrschen?
(Bei dieser Fragestellung kann man immer noch über das 'anspruchsvolle' und 'sicher' diskutieren)

Der Punkt ist imho: Es ist immer besser etwas zu können als etwas nicht zu können. Aber besser bedeuttet eben nicht notwendig.


----------



## der Trixxer (2. Januar 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Eine Variante wäre z.b.:
> Ist es auf (anspruchsvollen) Singeltrails oder im Bikepark notwendig den Bunny Hop sicher zu beherrschen?
> (Bei dieser Fragestellung kann man immer noch über das 'anspruchsvolle' und 'sicher' diskutieren)
> 
> Der Punkt ist imho: Es ist immer besser etwas zu können als etwas nicht zu können. Aber besser bedeuttet eben nicht notwendig.


Ich wollte nicht fragen ob es notwendig ist, sondern mit besser meinte ich, ob ihr denkt das es Vorteile bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (2. Januar 2022)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ich würde die Frage nicht stellen, weil es dermaßen klar ist, dass jede Fähigkeit an Fahrtechnik, inclusive Bunny Hop von Vorteil ist. Nicht nur beim Singletrail sondern auch auf dem Waldweg.
> Und ich fand es halt seltsam, dass Du Dich über den Bunny Hop fragst. Das kam mir irgendwie so vor, wie wenn Du das ganze übersehen würdest und Dich an einer einzelnen Fähigkeit aufhängen wolltest.


Ich kam auch durch ein anderes Thema auf diese Frage. Ich bin der Meinung, dass eine moderne, lange und flache Geometrie dem Bunnyhop und dem kurzen Manual nicht dienlich sind. Ich, als eher spassliebender Bergabfahrer, bin gegen diese neuen Geometrien also eher negativ eingestellt. Wenn die meisten auf Singletrails auf den Bunnyhop verzichten können ist das OK, für mich eher ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (2. Januar 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich kam auch durch ein anderes Thema auf diese Frage. Ich bin der Meinung, dass eine moderne, lange und flache Geometrie dem Bunnyhop und dem kurzen Manual nicht dienlich sind. Ich, als eher spassliebender Bergabfahrer, bin gegen diese neuen Geometrien also eher negativ eingestellt. Wenn die meisten auf Singletrails auf den Bunnyhop verzichten können ist das OK, für mich eher ich nicht.


Dieses Problem wiederum verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Grundsätzlich bin ich deiner Meinung und finde das lang und flach Ding wird komplett übertrieben, aber eher von den Kunden als von den Herstellern. Aber man kann sich immer noch für das kleinere Rad entscheiden und alles ist beim alten. Ich hatte ein Spectral in M und jetzt als Nachfolger S. Der Reach ist +/- 5mm gleich geblieben. Die restlichen Dinge wie Lenkwinkel möcht ich nicht mehr tauschen. Aber hätte ich ein Rad gewollt, dass genauso quirlig ist wie mein altes, hätt ich eines mit 65° Lenkwinkel auch noch bekommen. Und auch 27,5" gibt's immer noch genug zu kaufen.
Ein uralt Bike wie um 2008 herum möcht ich beim besten Willen nicht haben.
Es gilt mehr denn je die uralte Aussage wer es gern verspielt hat nimmt das kleinere Rad. Früher war das Schwachsinn heute kann man das kleinere Rad wirklich gut fahren. Das alle jetzt bei 175cm glauben sie brauchen ein L mit 490mm Reach liegt an den Käufern. Die Räder könnte man sich immer noch gut passend kaufen.


----------



## specialized99 (2. Januar 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich kam auch durch ein anderes Thema auf diese Frage. Ich bin der Meinung, dass eine moderne, lange und flache Geometrie dem Bunnyhop und dem kurzen Manual nicht dienlich sind. Ich, als eher spassliebender Bergabfahrer, bin gegen diese neuen Geometrien also eher negativ eingestellt. Wenn die meisten auf Singletrails auf den Bunnyhop verzichten können ist das OK, für mich eher ich nicht.


Puh, du springst ganz schön mit deinem Thema. Also erstmal : Ich sehe mich nicht beim BH, aber so hoch wie du auf dem Bild komme ich eher nicht. Ich kann das auch mit Enduro Fullys besser als mit dem HT. So viel zu Gewohnheiten und Vorlieben. Wir haben einige Bikes in der Familie , ältere und modernere und du hast in sofern recht, dass die moderneren für den BH oder auch einen Wheelie etwas mehr Impuls brauchen um die Front hoch zu bekommen ( solange die KS nicht extrem lang sind ). Vom gesamten Bewegungsablauf kommen mir die moderneren Geos aber eher entgegen , also hinten abdrücken und hochziehen, ausrichten, landen ( Alutech Fanes 2013 vs Giant Reign 29 2020 ). Selbst mit dem Canyon Spectral on von 2018 mit seinen 22,5 kg geht der BH erstaunlich gut. Schwierig wird es mit dem Radon slide eBike von 2018, 25 kg und 492 mm lange KS , aber selbst das bekommt man vom Boden.
Ich fahre M Rahmen und würde aus meiner Sicht sagen , dass die KS für solche Manöver nicht zu lang sein sollten, Reach und LW stören mich da nicht. 
Aber das sind nur meine Erfahrungen und ich bin weder Trialer noch Trickser. Du solltest vieleicht mal mehrere moderne Bikes probefahren und dir selber ein Bild machen.


----------



## der Trixxer (2. Januar 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Dieses Problem wiederum verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Grundsätzlich bin ich deiner Meinung und finde das lang und flach Ding wird komplett übertrieben, aber eher von den Kunden als von den Herstellern. Aber man kann sich immer noch für das kleinere Rad entscheiden und alles ist beim alten. Ich hatte ein Spectral in M und jetzt als Nachfolger S. Der Reach ist +/- 5mm gleich geblieben. Die restlichen Dinge wie Lenkwinkel möcht ich nicht mehr tauschen. Aber hätte ich ein Rad gewollt, dass genauso quirlig ist wie mein altes, hätt ich eines mit 65° Lenkwinkel auch noch bekommen. Und auch 27,5" gibt's immer noch genug zu kaufen.
> Ein uralt Bike wie um 2008 herum möcht ich beim besten Willen nicht haben.
> Es gilt mehr denn je die uralte Aussage wer es gern verspielt hat nimmt das kleinere Rad. Früher war das Schwachsinn heute kann man das kleinere Rad wirklich gut fahren. Das alle jetzt bei 175cm glauben sie brauchen ein L mit 490mm Reach liegt an den Käufern. Die Räder könnte man sich immer noch gut passend kaufen.


Das das lang und flach Thema übertrieben wird ist doch auch meine Meinung. Für diese Meinung, hatte ich zumindest das Gefühl, bin ich kritisiert worden. 
Ich habe mir erst im September ein Trailbike mit 27,5“ und kurzen Kettenstreben aufgebaut und kaufe mir immer eher einen kleineren Rahmen. Alles gut, ich habe kein Problem, aber Enduros mit 27,5“ sind schon rar geworden.


----------



## der Trixxer (2. Januar 2022)

specialized99 schrieb:


> Puh, du springst ganz schön mit deinem Thema. Also erstmal : Ich sehe mich nicht beim BH, aber so hoch wie du auf dem Bild komme ich eher nicht. Ich kann das auch mit Enduro Fullys besser als mit dem HT. So viel zu Gewohnheiten und Vorlieben. Wir haben einige Bikes in der Familie , ältere und modernere und du hast in sofern recht, dass die moderneren für den BH oder auch einen Wheelie etwas mehr Impuls brauchen um die Front hoch zu bekommen ( solange die KS nicht extrem lang sind ). Vom gesamten Bewegungsablauf kommen mir die moderneren Geos aber eher entgegen , also hinten abdrücken und hochziehen, ausrichten, landen ( Alutech Fanes 2013 vs Giant Reign 29 2020 ). Selbst mit dem Canyon Spectral on von 2018 mit seinen 22,5 kg geht der BH erstaunlich gut. Schwierig wird es mit dem Radon slide eBike von 2018, 25 kg und 492 mm lange KS , aber selbst das bekommt man vom Boden.
> Ich fahre M Rahmen und würde aus meiner Sicht sagen , dass die KS für solche Manöver nicht zu lang sein sollten, Reach und LW stören mich da nicht.
> Aber das sind nur meine Erfahrungen und ich bin weder Trialer noch Trickser. Du solltest vieleicht mal mehrere moderne Bikes probefahren und dir selber ein Bild machen.


Ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike, habe mir erst im September ein Neues aufgebaut und bin glücklich mit meinem neuen Banshee Spitfire V3 in M. Mit 27,5“ und kurzen Kettenstreben. Für mich ist eine Bunnyhop begünstigende Geometrie wichtig, andere sind der Meinung das ist unwichtig, da man den eh nicht braucht. Und das hat mich stutzig gemacht.


----------



## Marc B (2. Januar 2022)

Ich finde die ganze Fragestellung in der Hinsicht spannend, dass sehr viele Biker/innen schon sagen würden "Ja, ich will auf jeden Fall den Bunny Hop können um im Trail auch im Flow über Hindernisse zu kommen bergab etc.", ABER die Entschlossenheit wirklich viel Zeit, Mühe und Herzblut in das Erlernen dieses Manövers zu stecken, fehlt in der Regel. Viele wissen auch nicht, wie sehr man da konstant und mit mentaler Stärke dran bleiben muss, um das zu Lernen. Ich rede hier von Biker/innen meistens von Ü30 bis Ü60, nicht von Kindern und Jugendlichen, die das natürlich häufig schneller lernen ohne Struktur beim Trainieren.

Tausende Wiederholungen, Fehler machen, aus diesen Lernen, sich selbst per Handycam analysieren, Phasen mit wenig Fortschritt durchstehen etc. - das ist kein easy mal eben so Ding mit dem Erlernen von Bunny Hops (und HR Versetzern, Wheelies oder Manuals)!


----------



## mad raven (2. Januar 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht fragen ob es notwendig ist, sondern mit besser meinte ich, ob ihr denkt das es Vorteile bringt.


Dann teile ich die Kritik dass die Umfrage nicht gut gestellt ist. Der einzige Punkt wo es besser ist etwas nicht zu können ist doch wenn es hinderlich ist.
Ein Beispiel was mir dazu konkret einfällt wäre: 2 verschieden Kampfsportarten mit unterschiedlichen Philosophien gleichzeitig lernen (Details spare ich mir hier um den Rahmen nicht zu sprengen).

Der Bunny Hop fällt aber ganz klar nicht in diese Kategorie: Wenn man ihn beherrscht kann man Lines fahren die sonst nicht möglich wären. Das ist ganz klar keine Verschlechterung, Häufig kann man die Line auch dann so wählen, dass sei einfacher/schneller/flowiger/überhaupt/... fahrbar wird. -> Imho bringt einen Vorteil.

Selbst wenn man den obigen Punkt ausser acht lässt steigert man (hoffentlich) allein schon durch das üben des BH die Bikekontrolle und das Gefühl für's Bike -> Vorteil.

Wenn ich dich (jetzt hoffentlich) richtig verstanden habe wäre hierfür eine sinnvolle Fragestellung z.b.
"Was bringt einem der BH auf dem Trail oder im Park? a) Vorteile, b) Nachteile, c) nix".


----------



## der Trixxer (3. Januar 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich (jetzt hoffentlich) richtig verstanden habe wäre hierfür eine sinnvolle Fragestellung z.b.
> "Was bringt einem der BH auf dem Trail oder im Park? a) Vorteile, b) Nachteile, c) nix".


Das hört sich gut an. Genauso hätte ich es schreiben sollen, denn so hatte ich es gemeint.


mad raven schrieb:


> Der Bunny Hop fällt aber ganz klar nicht in diese Kategorie: Wenn man ihn beherrscht kann man Lines fahren die sonst nicht möglich wären. Das ist ganz klar keine Verschlechterung, Häufig kann man die Line auch dann so wählen, dass sei einfacher/schneller/flowiger/überhaupt/... fahrbar wird. -> Imho bringt einen Vorteil.
> 
> Selbst wenn man den obigen Punkt ausser acht lässt steigert man (hoffentlich) allein schon durch das üben des BH die Bikekontrolle und das Gefühl für's Bike -> Vorteil.


Genau das ist auch meine Sichtweise. Aber ich wollte auch andere Meinungen hören, deshalb diese Umfrage, mit einer anscheinend leider etwas missverständlichen Fragestellung. 
Für mich heisst das jetzt:
Wenn es Vorteile bringt, dann macht es Sinn dass meine Frau den Bunnyhop versucht zu lernen und auch dass wir agile Bikes bevorzugen und nicht diesem möglichst lang und flach Hype folgen. Und eher kurze Kettenstreben fahren.


----------



## scratch_a (3. Januar 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Wenn es Vorteile bringt, dann macht es Sinn dass meine Frau den Bunnyhop versucht zu lernen und auch dass wir agile Bikes bevorzugen und nicht diesem möglichst lang und flach Hype folgen. Und eher kurze Kettenstreben fahren.



Es macht nur Sinn, wenn deine Frau auch Lust dazu hat und nicht dann, wenn du denkst zu wissen was sie will.
Und genauso ist es mit den Rädern...sie müssen zu einem selber und dem eigenen Fahrstil/Können passen. Solche Pauschale Aussagen sind weder zielführend noch richtig. Wenn du mit einem "agilen" Rad Glücklich bist, dann geb dich doch damit zufrieden. Aber lass anderen genauso die Freiheit, mit einem langen und flachen Rad Glücklich zu sein.


----------



## der Trixxer (3. Januar 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Es macht nur Sinn, wenn deine Frau auch Lust dazu hat und nicht dann, wenn du denkst zu wissen was sie will.
> Und genauso ist es mit den Rädern...sie müssen zu einem selber und dem eigenen Fahrstil/Können passen. Solche Pauschale Aussagen sind weder zielführend noch richtig. Wenn du mit einem "agilen" Rad Glücklich bist, dann geb dich doch damit zufrieden. Aber lass anderen genauso die Freiheit, mit einem langen und flachen Rad Glücklich zu sein.


Warum liest du aus meinen Posts immer raus ich will anderen vorschreiben wie und was sie zu tun haben. Das sind keine pauschalen Aussagen, die treffen nur auf mich zu und ich bin damit zufrieden. Jeder kann das Bike fahren das er will, und biken wo und wie er will. Aber jedesmal wenn ich irgendwo schreibe das ich diese lang/flach Geometrien nicht mehr mag, will mich einer vom Gegenteil überzeugen und kritisiert meine Aussagen. Ist das zielführend? Warum lässt man mir die Freiheit nicht ein agiles Bike mit 27,5“ zu fahren und auch darüber zu schreiben. Ich bin zu der Erkenntnis auch erst im August in meinem Urlaub in den franz. Westalpen gekommen. Und nachdem ich das Bike meiner Frau gefahren bin.
Wenn du meinst ich habe meiner Frau vorgeschrieben welches Bike sie fahren soll, dann irrst du. Meine Frau hat sich nachdem sie einige Bikes getestet hat, bewusst für ein Trek Remedy 8 2018, mit eher konventionellen Geometrie und 27,5“, entschieden. Ich bin damals ein Propain Spindrift 2018 gefahren, also eine ganz andere Bikekategorie. Mit dem längerem Radstand, den etwas längeren Kettenstreben und dem flachen Lenkwinkel des Spindrifts konnte sie sich gar nicht anfreunden. 
Ich werde meiner Frau auch nicht vorschreiben das sie den Bunnyhop lernen muß, aber ich werde es ihr vielleicht vorschlagen. Nachdem ich jetzt durchaus den Eindruck gewonnen habe, das selbst das Training schon einen positiven Nutzen haben kann. Und dafür war die Umfrage und die Diskussion zielführend.

Generell finde ich es hier im Forum schon witzig, wie jeder Post hinterfragt wird und einem entweder unterstellt wird man hätte ein Problem mit irgendwas, oder man will andere missionieren, also von seiner Meinung überzeugen. 
Irgendwas an meiner Wortwahl scheint nicht konform mit dem Forum zu gehen. Aber ist egal, habe gerade Urlaub und nichts besseres zu tun, da ich im Winter selten Mountainbike fahre. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach nur mitlesen und nicht mehr posten, gibt eigentlich wichtigeres im Leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (3. Januar 2022)

Sorry, habe nicht realisiert, dass das "wir" ausschließlich auf dich und deine Frau bezogen sein soll.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Januar 2022)

@der Trixxer : Um nochmals auf Deine Frage einzugehen:
Ich habe auf "ja" getippt und nun kommt das aber: wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich mir lieber beibringen lassen wie man das Vorderrad präzise versetzt oder deutlich anhebt, auf technischen Trails bin ich meist eher langsam unterwegs, zumal es hier an den Hausbergen - eher Hügel ;-) auch oft sehr rutschig ist, ein Bunny Hop benötige ich sehr selten, HR zu versetzen oder VR anheben, versetzen deutlich mehr.


----------



## der Trixxer (3. Januar 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @der Trixxer : Um nochmals auf Deine Frage einzugehen:
> Ich habe auf "ja" getippt und nun kommt das aber: wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich mir lieber beibringen lassen wie man das Vorderrad präzise versetzt oder deutlich anhebt, auf technischen Trails bin ich meist eher langsam unterwegs, zumal es hier an den Hausbergen - eher Hügel ;-) auch oft sehr rutschig ist, ein Bunny Hop benötige ich sehr selten, HR zu versetzen oder VR anheben, versetzen deutlich mehr.


VR anheben lernst du beim Bunnyhop üben. HR versetzen kann ich theoretisch, bzw. eher 180grad vom BMX und Dirtbike, aber wenn es im Gebirge wirklich eng und ausgesetzt ist setzte ich lieber den Fuß ab, und hebe mein Bike rum. Ich habe immer Angst das ich überdrehe und ich rückwärts in den Abgrund fliege.


----------



## der Trixxer (3. Januar 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Sorry, habe nicht realisiert, dass das "wir" ausschließlich auf dich und deine Frau bezogen sein soll.


Alles Gut. Ja so war es gemeint, ich hatte erst „ich“ stehen, aber da ich meine Frau in das Bunnyhop üben mit einbeziehen wollte habe ich wir geschrieben.


----------



## Darth Happy (5. Januar 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Gerade bei langen flachen Bikes oder Ebikes braucht man viel Kraft.


Es wurde ja schon geschrieben: Es kommt natürlich immer auf die Kraft an, aber noch wichtiger bei Bunny Hops für Normalsterbliche (also "normale"  Höhen) finde ich die Technik. Dann gehts auch mit ein paar kg Blei am Rahmen. Irgendjemand hat hier mal geschrieben, dass es auf nem langen Bike für viele sogar leichter ist wegen dem Timing und da kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Ich kann es nämlich auf meinem >16 kg Baller-Hardtail gefühlt besser als auf einem Trial(!), das muss man sich mal vorstellen 🙈
Hat man es raus, zieht man aber sicher in Sachen Leichtigkeit und "uff, jetzt schnell mal drüber springen" mit dem leichten, kurzen Bike sicher nicht den kürzeren 



Marc B schrieb:


> ...
> Zentral im Bike stehen
> Körper-Bike-Trennung
> Sichere Brems-Fähigkeiten
> ...


+ Track Stand 🤩👍
Den finde ich sehr sehr wichtig auch am Anfang, schult er doch z. B. das Gleichgewicht und erhöht die Sicherheit bei kniffligen Stellen am Trail _mega_ deutlich


----------



## Orby (5. Januar 2022)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> + Track Stand 🤩👍
> Den finde ich sehr sehr wichtig auch am Anfang, schult er doch z. B. das Gleichgewicht und erhöht die Sicherheit bei kniffligen Stellen am Trail _mega_ deutlich


Den finde ich auch nicht verkehrt und nützlich.

Wenn ich die letzten Jahre zurückdenke, hätte ich gefühlt 40x Hinterradversetzen gebraucht und 1x BH, den aber 1,30m hoch 🤣



Marc B schrieb:


> Körper-Bike-Trennung
> Sichere Brems-Fähigkeiten
> Richtungswechsel / Kurven
> Sicherheitsabstieg


Da unten Abstieg steht, was meinst du Körper-Bike-Trennung? 

Also ich trenne mich ungern von meinem Bike, deswegen hab ich beim missglückten BH Training das Dirt noch an den Flatpedalen und den Lenker im der Hand als ich auf dem Rücken lag 🤣
Wusste wieso Rücken Prot und Sportplatz mit dem roten Boden 🤫


----------



## Marc B (5. Januar 2022)

Das Prinzip der Körper-Bike-Trennung bedeutet, dass sich das Bike in eine andere Richtung als der Körper bewegt. Zum Beispiel, wenn das VR beim Abrollen einer Kante in die Tiefe sackt, entfernt sich das VR sehr von Kopf, Schultern etc. Oder wenn man einen mega kniffeligen Trailabschnitt bergauf hat, dann kommt einem der Lenker sehr nahe an Brust etc. Auch bei Kurventechniken spielt es eine Rolle, wenn das Bike mehr in die Kurven kippt als der Körper.

Ich habe im Online Lehrgang für Coaches ein Video dazu gemacht mit Fokus auf das Beispiel Steilstufe:


----------



## Sespri (12. Januar 2022)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das Prinzip der Körper-Bike-Trennung bedeutet, dass sich das Bike in eine andere Richtung als der Körper bewegt.


Habe ich auch öfters dann, wenn sich mein Bike und ich nicht über den weiteren Streckenverlauf einig sind...

Noch ein kleiner Clip über die Aufhebung elementarer physikalischer Grundsätze (zumindest in meinen Augen).


----------

